# R.M. Rose Atlanta Crock



## GACDIG (Jul 31, 2013)

I piclk this up at a shop the other day, It is nice for the south.
 Here some history on this man and crcock from Atlanta Ga.








[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 31, 2013)

Very nice jug Glenn, thanks for posting it up. Do you have an idea regarding how old it might be? Did that company ever have bottles made too?


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 1, 2013)

He was into medicine and worked at a drug store before making Liquor. So there may be some Rose Med bottles out there. I will sure be looking for it now. []
 Here is a little History on the man and his poisons...

 Rufus M. Rose was born in Connecticut in 1836 and studied medicine in New York before moving to Hawkinsville in the 1850s to work in his uncle's drugstore. He worked in the Confederacy's medical service during the Civil War, serving at the wartime hospital at William and Mary College and later in Macon. At the end of the Civil War, in 1867, Rose moved to Atlanta and organized the R.M. Rose Company. With a large distillery on Stillhouse Road in Vinings, he produced blended rye and corn liquor. When used in moderation, its effect on the human system is wholesome and beneficial. . . [it is] the best and purest medicinal whiskey obtainable. In 1906, the "Four Roses" trademark was registered. Still get it today.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice jug, and it's exciting to think that there might be a pontilled Hawkinsville drug bottle out there, too.  Do you know his uncle's name?


----------



## Coolectible (Nov 5, 2013)

I actually came across this R.M. Rose Co. Distillers Full Quart bottle - does anyone have any idea of the value?


----------



## Oldmill (Nov 6, 2013)

Nice jug I like the Large block lettering


----------

